# 2.7T Cylinder Head R&R Questions



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Need to replace right (passenger) side cylinder head (cyls 1-3) on my 2000 S4 2.7T 6MT due to bent valve(s) in cyl 3 (caused by stripped main bolt in cam during TB replacement - already replaced with exhaust cam from a 2.8, but then discovered valve issue). Picked up a used 2001 S4 2.7T Tiptronic cylinder head at a local u-pull, but I'm already seeing some minor differences and just noticed that ECS shows two completely different parts (and nearly twice as expensive for 6MT). 

Questions:

1) What are the differences between cylinder head for 6MT versus cylinder head for Tip? Can I use the Tip head, or should I replace valves in my 6MT head and see if I can re-use that? Oh, and are 2.7T valves the same as 1.8T valves?

2) Best way(s) to replace cylinder head in situ without pulling engine? I was able to remove head at boneyard with some persuasion, but could use any advice on better way to remove/replace on the good car without too much risk. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

